# what you guys think this is



## classic_rocker_287 (Aug 24, 2009)

I just got it 60 1\8 in town. looks alot better in person. loaded!! with trichomes. what you guys think it resemble?


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2009)

hm.. sure _looks_ like pot.....


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Aug 25, 2009)

Why no thanks button in this thread?  I wanted to thank Hick for the funny reply.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 25, 2009)

It is circa 2009 sinsemilla. If you send me enough for a J, I might be able to tell you the stain, too. Kidding, just kidding. I doubt anyone can tell you that from a pic.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 25, 2009)

Thats has a very close resemblance to my" Mother in law " ( Bloody ugly ) !


----------

